# Wireless Connection Problem with NEW Acer 5738G and existing Linksys WAG200G router



## ramzy5 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi 

I purchased a new ACER 5738G and am having difficulty connecting to the internet wirelessly through my router WAG200G (linksys).

My existing laptop DELL Inspiron connects perfectly well with no problems.

I have tried various things like upgrading the bios on the router to the latest version, but yet no connection is possible. 

It seems the ACER is not able to even connect to the router even though it does come up on the list of available wireless network connections.

ipconfig /alll - shows the wireless Intel adaptor is in Media State of Disconnected.

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100 AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-FA-17-05-9A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-16-94-F0-B1
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::b9c2:c24e:be7f:8c3a%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 02 January 2010 04:53:06
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 03 January 2010 04:53:06
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 62.24.139.139
62.24.139.140
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled:4-dontkno

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ramzy5 (Jan 2, 2010)

I should have said I can connect to the modem with a direct link to the router using A cable. So not sure how to get the wireless Adaptor out of a disconnected media state. 

The wireless light on the laptop stays Faint blue and only now and then blinks with a yellow connected colour. 

I am on Vista home premium and all up to date with patches. So very clueless why this laptop is not Able to connect. 

Even my iPhone connects to the router wirelessly.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles from the machine in question and then search for new networks.

If you're still having issues, try removing all encryption and MAC filtering from the router to see if you can connect that way.

This Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector is a handy tool to do a site survey to see where the clearest wireless channels are for your location, and to see what the signal strength is for each.


----------



## ramzy5 (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks fir the reply John. 

I am a bit of a newbie to network stuff. How do I remove all the stored network profiles?

I will give the tool a go and open up the security on the router.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

In the *Network and Sharing Center* select the *Manager Wireless Networks* link.

On the screen below, select each network and click on the Remove link above the list.


----------



## ramzy5 (Jan 2, 2010)

:4-dontknoHi John

I tried the Xirus wifi app. Attached are the results.

The Wireless and Addresses section shows N/A. Not sure why.

The ping tests were not successful, i.e. unable to ping the gateway, DNS or google site.

I reset the router back to factory settings and for a short period of time noticed my laptop was able to connect to the router with no ISP connection.

As soon as I out the ISP connection details to connect to the internet, my laptop was no longer able to connect to the router, although it can still see it in the list of available wireless connections in the area.

Strange thing is that my Dell laptop is able to connect to the router and internet with no problems whatsoever.

I am now clueless what to try next.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Which wireless network is yours?


----------



## ramzy5 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi John

My router is called mylinksys.

Just thought you should be aware of my latest findings. I took my laptop to a relatives house and voila my laptop connected fine to their router.

I took my laptop to work and voila my laptop connected fine to the wireless network.

I brought my laptop back home and unfortunately it still fails to connect. I then reset my router to factory settings, and found that my laptop was then able to connect to the router as long as I did not enter the ISP credentials and settings. As soon as I put those ISP settings/credentials in, the laptop stopped connecting to the router. So this leads me to think the settings for the ISP connection are not compatible with the network adaptor??? But then how does this explain why I am able to connect to the ISP/internet via hard line? I have attached my router config settings.

Attached are the events from the event log which may be meaningful to you.

Ramzan


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, that makes little sense to me. The WAN settings should have no effect on the wireless connectivity. 

How about screen shots of the router's parameters before and after you change them.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## ramzy5 (Jan 2, 2010)

*SOLVED Wireless Connection problem NEW Acer 5738G and existing Linksys WAG200G rout*

Hi John

After scouring plenty of posts on the net and then playing around with the settings on the router I have managed to get the laptop to connect to the internet.

All I changed was the channel number from 11 (default) to 1 2.412GHz . I tried channel 6 but that did not work. I shall use this setting and see how it goes to make sure my connection does not drop like it used too.

Thanks for your help and attention.

Regards
:smile:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Since channel 11 was free and channel 1 has a bunch of stuff on it, I'm amazed that worked. :smile:


----------

